
World’s first windowless plane set to take off – The Times of India - neeharc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/europe/Worlds-first-windowless-plane-set-to-take-off/articleshow/44943896.cms
======
Gravityloss
The display would need to be of the light field type to give a proper 3d
vision.

